# Finally getting into it ...



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So I said to myself, "Dr. Maniaco, sir ... " (We're not that close ...) " ... the weather has wreaked havoc on your Halloween fun for the last couple of years. What are you going to do about it?"

So I thought about doing a Garage Haunt. The more I look at what others have done, the more it's becoming an idea I can't shake. Besides, if I do a Garage Haunt, away from the elements, it practically guarantees great weather for the night. Mother Nature has a cruel sense of humor. So for giving you all great weather this year, you're welcome. 

Now to plan ...


----------



## kennyt15 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats great! I'm glad you've decided to join us in the garage haunt clan. Do you know what you think you're going to do? And I STRONGLY encourage you to contact your homeowners insurance company...some will cover you should anything happen, but a lot won't. The best thing to do is call them and ask, and if they will, have them put a letter in your file that they know what you're doing. My previous homeowners insurance company told me that a garage haunt "Poses unique risks beyond the scope of a typical homeowners insurance policy".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, thanks ,Doc, for doing something that will guarantee the rest of us good weather


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Can you get some kind of a rider policy for that??? Or some kind of limited time protection.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We've used our garage several times as part of our walk through. Essentially hung tarps on the walls to cover everything up and hung a large one across the back to create a wall of sorts.. We used the scene as a candy station. and it allowed for some really creative prop placement and lighting.










This is one year we had a large throne type chair and a crypt table, lots of skulls, chains, etc. It looked very cool at night with subdued lighting and an actor dressed like a grim reaper.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay Dr. M! I like the fact that you are taking the dice roll out of your haunt....a covered, and protected haunt.....you will be money this year! Yay for you! I think the fact that you are being flexible and changing to accommodate what you have and can do says oceans about you.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I think the fact that you are being flexible and changing to accommodate what you have and can do says oceans about you.


That I'm too old and lazy to try to deal with adversity, so I look for a way around it? yeah ... I can see that.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> That I'm too old and lazy to try to deal with adversity, so I look for a way around it? yeah ... I can see that.


:jol:Shhhhhh.......I prefer to think of you as a boy scout. Hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst. Or is that a fireman? :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> That I'm too old and lazy to try to deal with adversity, so I look for a way around it? yeah ... I can see that.


I like to think of that as not "old and lazy", but the wisdom of knowing when to change your plans to fit the situation. Makes it sound better


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan to foil Mother Nature!


----------

